# Axiom n80 to 100s



## mikeyd (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey all,

Just simple guy so this won't be too fancy or scientific but for whatever it's worth
I recently upgraded my m80v2's to m100's using axioms trade up program.
I think I got a pretty generous discount and didn't have to deal with selling my m80s.

Despite my m80v2's being easily 8+ years old and the 100s having new drivers and crossovers the sound is very similar. The main difference is the deeper extension. 2 channel with these is fantastic, far better than the 80's due to the substantial added impact and energy produced. I need to listen to the m80's again before I send them off but I suspect the 100s have harsher sounding tweeters. At high volume I can see fatigue being an issue. At 70 to 80db I binged watched a few Syfy shows and a few action movies with no such issues.
I've noticed a few oddities at high SPL, and maybe im expecting too much but when I push them to say 100-105 DB I've heard what I can best described as a white noise/static sounds in tiny amounts but jarring to hear and the tweeters are harsh at that volume. I've noticed some recording exhibit this more than others. I first noticed it when testing using koyaanisqatsi. At a more sane 85 to 95 DB the 100's sound fantastic. My SPL levels were taken using the RS meter C slow. I'll say 105db for 5 min or so In my very open nd moderately sized living room was louder than a rock concert I'd stick around at and my ears were uncomfortable afterwards. I'd bet it was closer to 115-120db, I'll have to check with umik-1 and rew.

I happened to update from a Yammy 2600 to a Denon 4300h and the new oppo at the same time so it's possible the sound anomalies I've experienced are not the speaker's fault. The Denon pre outs may not push my crown amp as well as the Yammy or something of that nature. 

Worth the upgrade?
Well......

For 2 channel 100's over the 80"s is no contest. Same huge soundstage but you get a much more real sounding and feeling kick from your kick drum and bass guitars sound like their really there with you.

For movies I'd probably say buy another subwoofer if you have the 80s. I didn't find that being able to cross the mains over lower sounded better and It made the intergration/eqing more difficult for no precieved gain.

The vp180 is much better behaved than the 150. The 150 sometimes was harsh on loud mid range sounds, it stood out glaringly to me like when someone honks their instruments in a marchingband


If anyone wants measurements of any sort let me know.
I also have some things to note about my pre and post sales experience that I'll do in an edit later for those who may be interested


----------



## mikeyd (Feb 20, 2016)

would that static sound I noted be considered breakup?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Having had both M80's and M100's here, some thoughts:

1. The M100's tend to be a little more neutral than the M80's that you owned, so they "should" sound a bit less bright.
2. It could be an amp issue with the receiver, but it seems unlikely.
3. Give it a month, and report back. You may notice some changes.


----------

